# Stihl FS-55 Fuel Pickup



## spschulte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what the correct part number is for a Stihl FS-55 trimmer fuel pickup. I just bought a new one from my local Stihl dealer and they gave me part # 000 350 3507. I noticed the old one is part # 000 350 3510. Did they give me the wrong one?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Neither one is correct for that unit . The part # for the fuel pick up is #0000 350 3506.The 0000 350 3507 does not even come up in my stihl parts catalog.For that matter either does 0000 350 3510 are those #'s aftermarket part # all of stihl part #'s are 11 digits long not 10 .


----------



## spschulte (Oct 28, 2005)

Each are 11 digits...I left a 0 off each. I wonder if 0000 350 3507 is a new part # that superseded 0000 350 3506?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have the most recent parts breakdown and the 3507 is not a good # I also checked my Stihl parts order site and its not a good # and that site is direct to stihl.


----------



## spschulte (Oct 28, 2005)

I went back to the Stihl shop this afternoon and they said Stihl is sending them the 3507 in place of the 3506. He agreed that the 3507 doesn't pull up on any parts list or in the system but he didn't seem to think it was a problem. I guess i'll go ahead and use it.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

All in all it should not be an issue, The most important part is that it filters,but also is not to small that it restricts.


----------

